# Drama



## Steve2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

*


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

She needs professional help. If she won't go, you should so you can get the strength to extract yourself from this situation.


----------



## Steve2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for the response. She went to her first visit last week and according to her is scheduled again today. As you suggested I'm going for counseling for that exact reason tomorrow. The problem I have is she has confidential information about someone I work with that if disclosed would eventually lead to me being fired. I feel like I'm walkiing through a mine field daily with her erratic behavior until see gets the proper help to level her off so I can do just that.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

My advice in all honesty? Paragraphs. I probably would have read this if it had been broken into paragraphs. But as one long blurb it is too much.


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

wow is all i can say, parts of your experience mirrored mine. My ex used to threaten to kill herself all the time. I got to the point one day and just said FINE, I no longer allowed her to make me feel guilty and be emotionally blackmailed for HER cheating not mine.


----------

